
SARS-CoV-2: fear versus data - drummer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32201354
======
drummer
Some quotes:

“Under these conditions, there does not seem to be a significant difference
between the mortality rate of SARS-CoV-2 in OECD countries and that of common
coronaviruses (χ2 test, P=0.11). Of course, the major flaw in this study is
that the percentage of deaths attributable to the virus is not determined, but
this is the case for all studies reporting respiratory virus infections,
including SARS-CoV-2.”

“Under these conditions, and all other things being equal, SARS-CoV-2
infection cannot be described as being statistically more severe than
infection with other coronaviruses in common circulation.”

“Finally, in OECD countries, SARS-CoV-2 does not seem to be deadlier than
other circulating viruses.”

~~~
gshdg
And yet hospitals and morgues in major cities are overwhelmed. Which they
aren’t the rest of the time as a result of commonly circulating coronaviruses.
So _something_ is different.

~~~
drummer
The added panic and hysteria is different. The numbers can also not be
trusted.

"The figures are questionable Angelo Borrelli, the head of Civil Protection,
who announces the latest figures every day at 6 p.m., said Saturday night that
the 793 new deaths have been caused “by and with” the coronavirus. “We count
all the dead, we make no distinction between with and by the coronavirus.”
However, one wonders whether these daily figures reflect the situation
correctly. The dead are said to have almost all had one or more other
diseases, which leaves a question mark as to exactly how deadly the
coronavirus is. At the same time, it has become clear that a large number of
people who die at home (which is often a retirement home) do not undergo a
coronavirus test." [https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/03/22/als-italie-het-
voorland...](https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2020/03/22/als-italie-het-voorland-is-
wat-staat-nederland-te-wachten-a3994528)

